# Woodmaster planer for gang rip



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I am needing a new table saw, and started to think a gang rip might be better.

Currently all lumber is brought in edged and planed to thickness. Then either ripped on TS or chopped on chop saw.

The gang rip would be faster and safer than a table saw for the same or less money than a Saw Stop. I could keep my crappy TS for the one off stuff.

I guess my questions are Am I thinking about this right? And has anyone used the woodmaster for gang ripping?

For the record, I do very little custom stuff. Make the same parts every week. It's not uncommon to make batches of 50-100 of the same parts. That number would go up with gang rip saw.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Sounds like your running a going concern there. If getting the right saw to maximize your production is what is required, then I would say go for it. I can't comment on the Woodmaster or any other brand of gang rip saw, but it sounds like your boost in income, from increased production would offset the cost of the gang rip saw and maybe even provide the funds to upgrade your conventional saw if your needs change.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have one that I have setup for gang ripping pen blanks.

What thickness of material are you wanting to do? It's made for ripping trim stock mainly so there's a max thickness. I'll have to measure the blades because I can't remember it off hand.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

3/4"
1"
1.75"

Does it have enough power when ripping with 3-5 blades?

The website says max depth is 1.625. I sent them an email asking if there are options for deeper cut.

Forgot to mention that it can also be used for a planer, which I don't have. I wouldn't use a planer very often, but there are times when developing new products where it would come in handy.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

You might want to investigate the time to change from planer to gang rip. It is a huge pain having one set up when you need to run a couple more pieces. I enjoy redundancy whenever possible.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have 4 blades on mine which is the 12" model.. I doubt there's a way to increase cutting depth. It doesn't have to do with the size of the blades but with the feed rollers. They have to be able to have enough pressure to grip the wood and feed it through.

Changing the saw to the planer wouldn't be the difficult in my opinion but my 12" is setup dedicated to the gang saw setup. I do have the parts to set up as a moulder if the need arises though.

If you do want to use it as a planer, I would recommend getting the helical head. I can imagine a knife getting chipped easy enough during changing out the spindles or a hand getting cut as well.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

AZ, I'm assuming your using 4/4? How do you think the power would be with say 1" red oak?

Are they spring loaded rollers like there sander? I have their 26"


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

They emailed back said there isn't a way to get more depth.

Not a deal breaker, but a pretty big disappointment.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Suggest another possibility:
if you need to support high volume rip saw of 6/4 & 8/4 lumber, that an old 3HP cabinet saw with a power feeder would be easy option. There is a 3 phase Unisaw set up that way on PHX CL right now for under $1000. If your widths are consistent, old tube fence could be removed, and dedicated width stop clamped to top as needed? Brand new cabinet saw and 1/4 HP power feeder is only ~$2K, while a new woodmaster runs more than $2.5K.
YMMV


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The 8/4 is by far the least used, although there is a fair amount.

The cabinet saw/feeder is still an option. It just kinda feels like a slightly sideways move.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> AZ, I'm assuming your using 4/4? How do you think the power would be with say 1" red oak?
> 
> Are they spring loaded rollers like there sander? I have their 26"
> 
> - CWWoodworking


They're spring loaded rollers but for a planer in that they also feed the material. On the sander, they just hold the material down while the conveyor underneath feeds the material.

I've cut all kinds of materials and have no problems from pine to oak to hickory.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I saw this on Phoenix CL and remembered someone was looking for inexpensive gang rip saw recently.


https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/d/tempe-gang-rip-saw-40-hp-1250-obo/6875610211.html










Best Luck!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

That thing is a beast!

I would consider it but I'm in Indiana. Don't think it would work electrically either.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

FWIW - in last year PHX had two wood shutter mfg operations close (one retire, other bankrupt). Both of them used an old fashion (SCMI or equiv) 10HP straight line rip saw that had 2 blade capability being used as gang rip saw. First pass was straight line edge and rip one width, subsequent passes ripped 2 widths with each pass. If lumber was straight line from supplier, it saved a step.
Those tools sold cheap at auction, compared to new costs. Think one was $3K and newer one was $5K? These things were more 3 phase beast machines like that 40HP monster, but maybe you can find something similar in Midwest industrial used equipment suppliers?
Cheers!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Cap. Gonna check for used stuff. I'll be honest though, I'm not a mechanic. I'm more of a user and abuser of machinery.

I bring in all lumber with one edge so I could go straight to ripping blanks. I have a lot of parts that fit in most widths of lumber.


----------

